# God of War



## Munkeygames (Jul 18, 2005)

Couple of hours into this - great action adventure/hack n slash based in ancient Greece. If youve got a PS2 this is an essential purchase


----------



## Sword of the Morning (Aug 13, 2005)

Due true. Great game and it is replayable. If my tv weren't broken I'd be playing it right now.


----------

